# Truant Triad (Turtle) 37



## SanJuanTruant (Jul 6, 2017)

Requesting help from the Sailnet community,

I have a Truant 37 offshore and understandably have a difficult time finding much about them. My father In Law bought it 20 years ago. He told me that there were 36 total 37 footers made, of which only 8 were offshore models. I know Mike Betts built them back in the 80's and 90's up in the Gulf Islands. His son Jim Betts is a Sailnet member with that handle jimmyb112. I've found about half of them through various sales listings. The best information I have is from the Yacht Designs book by Bill Garden. I would love to learn more about them and possibly hear from some of the other owners.

Thanks


----------



## bluenoser17 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello San Juan Truant.

I purchased a 1989 Truant Triad 4 years ago in Gibsons, BC. The vessel was previously named "24 Carat". We renamed her "Sunday Mooring". I am not sure if she is one of the 8 offshore vessels but a previous owner used to take her to Mexico quite regularly. We are slowly (very slowly) trying to upgrade her with new electronics, sails etc. Really like the design of the boat and hope we can keep her in good shape to outlast us! I have a copy of the 2-4 pages of schematics but not a whole lot more. 

Please let me know what the features of a "off shore model" are and I can tell you if I have one of them. This is my first post ever to Sailnet so I am not sure how to post a photo of the boat (tried but no luck)

Cheers
Mark


----------



## bluenoser17 (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh, the photo did upload! Please let me know if this is the offshore model or not.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## SanJuanTruant (Jul 6, 2017)

Mark,

Thanks for the reply. You're the first person to respond to my inquiries! I love the picture by the way.

First of all, thanks for the update on 24 Carat. I remember seeing pictures of it on the interwebs and I always liked the canvas work on it. I am in the process of having a bimini added to mine as well as a full enclosure. We're replacing the dodger and sail cover as it's pushing 20 years old. (The sail cover didn't look bad but not good when compared to all the other new canvas.)

About the offshore part. My late father-in-law got to meet Bill Garden, the designer of our boat, while cruising up in the gulf islands a while back. I believe Bill told him that there were 36 of the 37' made, of which only 8 were like ours. So yes, you would have one of the rare "offshore" models meaning we don't have the "pilothouse" model with helm inside. My father-in-law was an avid sailor and loved how the Triads sailed. He had no use for boating year round. If you have to start the motor, you have failed....would have been his mantra as he only used it during the summer. My wife and I are changing the boat to match our desire to use it all year with our 2 young children.

Last summer I finally ran into another 37 offshore. I met a neat couple that actually found a 37 offshore sitting in a barn in Sooke and had never been launched! The interior had been finished back in the mid 80's but there was no mast or rigging. It was a 35 year old boat with no hours on it! Anyway, they motored it here to Anacortes to be rigged. I took A LOT of pictures of it and even gave them a tour of my boat. They were very appreciative as it gave them some ideas. They were able to talk to the old owners of Truant Marine and they told them there were 18 of our offshore models made so now I don't know what to believe. Well anyway, I've seen pictures of Sassona, Salient, Selene I, 24 Carat, and their new boat (I don't remember the name). That's not a lot but it potentially represents 3/4 of the 8 I was told if you include my Truant.

Anyway, here are some pictures of Madrisa, our 1983 Truant offshore 37. I've also attached some pictures of Bill Garden's book that shows the differences between the offshore and pilothouse model.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## bluenoser17 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Jason

Sorry for the long delayed response. Work has taken over my life the last 2 months and I have been ignoring all things nautical!

I hope you are correct that there are only 8 offshore and not 18. Makes me feel a bit more exclusive with Sunday Mooring! 

Anyway, we finally hauled her out for the annual bottom job as well as some other mechanical repairs (rebuilt gearbox) and some touch up items here and there. Still lots to do but we will postpone the unnecessary items until October. The "to do" list never seems to get smaller

Hoping to get out quite frequently this spring/summer to the Gulf islands and up to Desolation and Jervis Inlet a few times. Hope to see you and Madrisa out there!

Cheers
Mark


----------



## SanJuanTruant (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi Mark,

How is the boating going this summer? Have you managed to get out and spend some time on your Truant? We've gotten out into the San Juans some this summer but haven't had the time to cross the border. Curious if you've come across any other Truant folks this summer.

Jason


----------



## Robland (Jul 26, 2017)

Trying to contact SanJuanTruant and Bluenoser17 and other Truant sailors in PNW


----------



## bluenoser17 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello Robland

Bluenoser17 here. Just saw your recent post from 4 weeks ago seeking to find other Truant Triad owners

Still sailing (and upgrading/fixing) Sunday Mooring. Looking to venture further than the Gulf Islands later this summer/fall. 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## SanJuanTruant (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi Robland,

I found some time to catch up on sailnet. Always nice to hear from other Truant owners.

Jason


----------



## bluenoser17 (Jan 23, 2018)

Robland/Jason Been awhile but just finished some extensive hull repairs on Sunday Morning and was just curious how other Truant owners are doing lately with their boats. Planning (covid permitting) to get out a fair amount this spring summer (San Juans, Gulf Islands, Desolation, Broughtons etc.). In the middle of some repairs/maintenance as well and just thinking about bouncing off a few ideas considerations. Hopefully you are still out there (been 3 years). 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## SanJuanTruant (Jul 6, 2017)

Oh man, I just came across this thread Mark. I'm pretty sure I hadn't responded to it. It looks like you've been following Madrisa's blog. How did last summer go for you? Would love to catch up on hull repairs and anything else.

Jason


----------

